# FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these?



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone running these UHP all-season tires? How do you like them? They are all-season tires with a tread that looks like a summer tire.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (CQ DX)*

they are good tires, just not mainly used for stretch anymore since their sidewall is "beefier"


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (eurobred)*

i just bought them. they are actually too small and so i will be returning them. ill take a picture before i do though. 
i spoke with the guy at falken and they arent beefier.. they are exactly the same size as the 512s (which these replaced). they are the upgrades and perform better then the 512s , its just the tread pattern is different.. and they will stretch the same.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (mk2eurogirl)*

sorry to burst your bubble but they do not stretch the same over wide wheels as the 512s did.
There has been complaints that they dont, and my buddy has them and doesnt like them.
here is the decription right from the website on the new Falken 912s
right off http://www.edgeracing.com

_Quote »_*Quick Facts:*
The Falken Ze912 is the replacement of the ultra-successful Falken Ze512. It improves on the old tire in the following areas:
Better Handling (wet and dry)
Higher mileage warranty (now 40,000 miles)
Better and more uniform wear
Fantastic Value
Quieter ride
Asymmetric tread design (which means you can rotate the tires front-to-back and side-to-side as you wish)
Wear indicators
4 wider circumferential grooves for better hydroplaning resistance
*Squarer shoulder (improved “beefier” looks)*


sorry.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (eurobred)*

this isnt some competition. no need to say sorry. we are all learning.
i spoke with the guy at falken yesterday (read my post dude)- that is what he told me.
THANKS!


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (mk2eurogirl)*

I have run the Falken ZE-912 on two vehicles. I think they are great tires for the $.
I found the ZE-512 to be really noisy. This replacement addressed that issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (CQ DX)*

My Toyo Proxes 4 seem to be giving me 40,000 miles or so. Not driven too hard at least not often. Lots of highway miles (5000 over a couple of weeks at a time).
Do the 912 wear as well as the Toyo? Toyo didn't seem to last very long, and they impact fuel econ quite a lot.


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: FALKEN Ziex ZE-912 ... anyone running these? (CQ DX)*

Thanks for the replies gents. The other day, I did go with the ZE-912's, and based on the 130 miles or so I put on them, I like them a lot! They are a lot quieter and 'grippy' compared to my OEM Michelin MXM4 tires, especially in the rain. I didn't 'push it' though, given they are new and presumably need to be 'broken in'. The tread pattern looks nice too, for an UHP all-season tire. These are my first Falkens, and so far, so good! They remind me of a great tire I had on my 1984 GTI years ago... the German made 'Fulda'.


----------

